
Example of when Mathematics 'accidentally' discovered something about the world - Dawny33
http://math.stackexchange.com/q/1808523/264808
======
StClaire
I think Planck used discrete states for blackbody radiation just as a
mathematical trick to make some observation work out and that led to quantum
mechanics

